# Numismatics - coin collecting



## Jay-684 (2 May 2006)

Just wondering if anyone on here collects rare coins and/or bank notes?

I used to when I was growing up (that said I'm only 21) but the past few years have just sat on them. Only found them all the other day and was wondering what they're worth...

got me thinking but just my 2c, always interesting to know other peoples hobbies


----------



## clowboy (2 May 2006)

Statistically as a buy and hold investment rare australian notes (10k and upwards prices) are the best performing assets class over the last decade.


----------



## tech/a (3 May 2006)

Back when $1 notes were being taken off the market I decided to get consecutive numbered mint notes of all dominations as they were taken off the market--then package them as full sets from $1-$100 and sell them to collectors off shore.

Great plan terrible execution.

I kept 500 consecutive $1
500,$2,500$5 and thats where I stopped as they took the whole lot off at once.

So my "Collection" consists of the above.

I do have around $100 of Charles and Di Commemorative (Wedding) 50c coins still in rolls and often wonder what they are worth.


----------



## crackaton (3 May 2006)

Have round fifty cent pieces and the very first plastic 5$ notes, the ones that rubbed off. Also some round 5$ coins from the eighties


----------



## sam76 (3 May 2006)

I bougt a mint iraqi dimar (?) note with saddam on it the other day - cost me 5 bucks


----------



## krisbarry (3 May 2006)

Coins and stamps are worth very little now days...just ask your local dealer.  Need to get pre-decimal currency (b4 1966) thats where the big money is!


----------



## regatwests (3 May 2006)

Coins and stamps are worth very little now days...just ask your local dealer. Need to get pre-decimal currency (b4 1966) thats where the big money is!

The round 50 cent decimal coins  composition: 80% silver, 20% copper
size 31.5 mm, weight 13.28 grams 

1 gram = 0.035 273 962 ounce

13.28 gram = 0.468 438 215 ounce

80% 0.468 438 215 = 0.374750572

2.66844155744210578549830739150947  coins =1 ounce silver 

(round off for ware and tare on circulated coins)

-I was looking at buying a wad of them 12 months ago when 
silver was $7 / ounce

but I was unimpressed with the (then ) long term trend


----------



## clowboy (3 May 2006)

As far as I know the round (80% silver) 50c coins are still $4 for circulated coins from my local dealer.  Although I last bought some about 4 months ago so it is possible he has raised prices.


----------



## ghotib (3 May 2006)

Doesn't it depend on how rare your coins are? 

EBay has changed collecting like this a lot:  it's much easier now to find a good market for rare items and to discover the market for everything.

FWIW my spouse has bought some of the Australian Mint collectors' edition proof coins, and some of those have appreciated quite a bit.

I would like to collect glass artworks but I keep collecting shares instead. 

I think the usual rule for collecting collectables is to do it for pleasure and treat the increase in value, if any, as a bonus. Collectables don't pay dividends. 

Good luck,

Ghoti


----------



## Jay-684 (3 May 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Back when $1 notes were being taken off the market I decided to get consecutive numbered mint notes of all dominations as they were taken off the market--then package them as full sets from $1-$100 and sell them to collectors off shore.
> 
> Great plan terrible execution.
> 
> ...




I dont have the latest valuation books, but going off the 2002 Renniks Values Book (20th Ed.) here's a guide for you:

The 1981 Diana+Charles 50c coins, are they original uncirculated coins from the mint? reason I'm asking is from what I can find they were only distributed in bags, not in mint rolls... any way a single coin in UNC condition is around $2.

as for the notes? What are the last serial letters on them?

The last serial letters printed for the $1 in 1982 were DPS. In average condition they're around $10, in perfect condition around $25

The $2 notes the last serial letters were LQG. they are $15 and $25 for the same conditions above

$5, QPG, and $12 and $30 respectively.

If they're not those serial numbers then they are worth significantly less, between 150% and 200% of their face value 

Does anyone have the latest edition of Coin & Banknote or the Renniks books? Be interested in finding out some prices.


----------



## Jay-684 (3 May 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Coins and stamps are worth very little now days...just ask your local dealer.  Need to get pre-decimal currency (b4 1966) thats where the big money is!




so I've just noticed! A 1913 10 shilling note in average condition is worth up to $75k! Now thats a return!


----------



## Boyou (2 May 2010)

Ressurecting this one from the archives 

With the increase in price of PMs ..has anyone been collecting silver or gold coins?Not for the collecting value ,but just because the metals are on the up? 

I have recently started buying Silver coins .got some Morgan's from the USA and a couple of Aussie florins.Nice looking coins ,but might appreciate rapidly in value very soon..if you believe in the current buzz about PMs 

I do!


----------



## Dowdy (3 May 2010)

I bought about 20kg of silver bullion as a doomsday hedge and the way the US handles their monetary policy, it'll probably pay off the in the near future.

I'm also an avid coin collector (well i was) although i haven't bought anything in a few years. I have proof coins, uncut banknotes, gold/ silver coins.


----------



## mr_delta (3 May 2010)

I have a collection of 80 silver coins of East India Company from late 1700s to early 1900s in good condition. The denomination is Rupee 1 of all these coins and the last time I got them evaluated in the US the 1900s one were averaging US$ 100 each but the 1700s and 1800s were priced in the range of $500-$600. I thought that 200 year old coins would fetch a better premium than 70-80 year old ones.

Does anyone know of a place in Sydney or anywhere in Australia where I can get them evaluated?


----------



## Ageo (3 May 2010)

Well because i come across some many coins when buying scrap i come across a few gems. So i have been collecting some gold coins for quite some time now. $200 australian coins, Queen Elizabeth 22ct sovereigns, iraqi dimars, rashaads the list goes on.

I bought 2 coins which were 2000yrs old which had men with spears on it. Still yet to be valued but apparently its not worth much.

Coins are somewhat better than bullion simply because it follows 2 markets the gold price and the coin value which gives it an "edge" where as bullion simply follows the gold price.

I keep both


----------



## Dowdy (3 May 2010)

mr_delta said:


> I have a collection of 80 silver coins of East India Company from late 1700s to early 1900s in good condition. The denomination is Rupee 1 of all these coins and the last time I got them evaluated in the US the 1900s one were averaging US$ 100 each but the 1700s and 1800s were priced in the range of $500-$600. I thought that 200 year old coins would fetch a better premium than 70-80 year old ones.
> 
> Does anyone know of a place in Sydney or anywhere in Australia where I can get them evaluated?




Try Downies to get it valued


----------



## ozymick (3 May 2010)

hi

try this book abt $40

Greg McDonald  Australian Coins and Banknotes
17th Edition Pocket Guide


----------



## moXJO (4 May 2010)

mr_delta said:


> I have a collection of 80 silver coins of East India Company from late 1700s to early 1900s in good condition. The denomination is Rupee 1 of all these coins and the last time I got them evaluated in the US the 1900s one were averaging US$ 100 each but the 1700s and 1800s were priced in the range of $500-$600. I thought that 200 year old coins would fetch a better premium than 70-80 year old ones.
> 
> Does anyone know of a place in Sydney or anywhere in Australia where I can get them evaluated?




Try the Monetarium 
111 Princes Hwy
Kogarah NSW 2217
Ph: 02 9588 7111
 Have dealt with them a few times. 

As far as price goes depends on the quality of the coins, current buyers’ sentiment towards them and the rarity.
G, VG, F ,VF, EF, aUnc, Unc, ChUnc, Gem

Since coins have been picked up by super funds it is now hard to get good quality coins to finish my collection  On the plus side they are worth a hell of a lot more. Be very careful of some of the coin companies around now. They charge up to 1000% for coins to take advantage of the super investors. Don't believe the hype. Get Renniks, or check online before you buy. Also check the coin is roughly the grade they say it is (which can be tough for the novice).


----------



## pixel (4 May 2010)

Boyou said:


> Ressurecting this one from the archives
> 
> With the increase in price of PMs ..has anyone been collecting silver or gold coins?Not for the collecting value ,but just because the metals are on the up?
> 
> ...




I hope you're right about silver coins increasing;
I have a set of 10 DM Olympic coins (Munich 1972 motif), but last time I checked on eBay, bids don't even cover half the denomination.
Round Australian 50c pieces that used to fetch $100 years ago are currently bid $135 - for a bag of 20! Very volatile business, coins are


----------



## Ageo (4 May 2010)

pixel said:


> Very volatile business, coins are




The key to buying coins is never pay more than the metal value of that coin.

i.e If i buy a a gold coin which is 22ct and weighs 8 grams then you need to work out the gold value for that coin. If you pay more than that well your already playing the catch up game.

Remember if you pay less/or same than the metal value for that coin then the premium on that coin is all "extra". Like anything you make your money when you buy not sell.


----------



## Dowdy (4 May 2010)

pixel said:


> Round Australian 50c pieces that used to fetch $100 years ago are currently bid $135 - for a bag of 20! Very volatile business, coins are




50c rounds were never that high (per piece). They would fetch $100+ if they were proof coins which are only found in the 1966 proof coin set. I got one of those lying around





Ageo said:


> The key to buying coins is never pay more than the metal value of that coin.
> 
> i.e If i buy a a gold coin which is 22ct and weighs 8 grams then you need to work out the gold value for that coin. If you pay more than that well your already playing the catch up game.
> 
> Remember if you pay less/or same than the metal value for that coin then the premium on that coin is all "extra". Like anything you make your money when you buy not sell.




That's not the *'key'* to collecting coins. You have top follow the market to know what coins will increase in the future. For example, the $10/$25 gold proof kangaroo has done really well in the past and the 2010 edition did really well too. I think it's worth 2x it retail value already.

If a coin sells out in a few hours, as some have, then it's usually a good indication to get the next years edition as soon as it comes out and try and buy as many as you can as those type of coins are extremely liquid and will sell easily if you need the cash.

But my recent purchases have been mainly because i like the look of them. My favourites are the uncut notes - so nice to look at


----------



## Ageo (4 May 2010)

Dowdy said:


> That's not the *'key'* to collecting coins. You have top follow the market to know what coins will increase in the future. For example, the $10/$25 gold proof kangaroo has done really well in the past and the 2010 edition did really well too. I think it's worth 2x it retail value already.
> 
> If a coin sells out in a few hours, as some have, then it's usually a good indication to get the next years edition as soon as it comes out and try and buy as many as you can as those type of coins are extremely liquid and will sell easily if you need the cash.
> 
> But my recent purchases have been mainly because i like the look of them. My favourites are the uncut notes - so nice to look at




Dowdy the problem with your approach is that if that coin does **** then you could possibly lose money. The way i buy i will never lose a cent (unless the metal price falls through its ass). To me coins are a very long term holder (10-20yrs+). I admit im not an avid coin/bank note collector just purely into gold coins.


----------



## Dowdy (4 May 2010)

Ageo said:


> Dowdy the problem with your approach is that if that coin does **** then you could possibly lose money. The way i buy i will never lose a cent (unless the metal price falls through its ass). To me coins are a very long term holder (10-20yrs+). I admit im not an avid coin/bank note collector just purely into gold coins.





Then if you're into gold coins, get the kangaroo gold proofs as soon as they come out as proof coins never sell below bullion value and are always the most desirable


----------



## Goldy (30 June 2016)

I adore those rare beautiful hard-to-find coins, but don't really see the point of buying them.. They are much more expenive than the actual gold price per oz. Great for those who already stacked a pretty big amount of PM


----------



## So_Cynical (1 July 2016)

As of last week im a coin collector  i walk past Downies to get to work sometimes and they had a sale on this week and i had time to kill before my train so - now im a collector, bought 1 cheap silver Roo on Tuesday and now i can't help myself, have 4 already. 

The internet and collecting are made for each other.


----------



## Knobby22 (1 July 2016)

I would love to own a Roman coin. 2000 year old coins are just amazing.


----------

